# Organ Prelude and Fugue No. 1



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Constructive criticism sought. Inb4 'this isn't a fugue,' as usual. Also, the episodes probably don't seem imitative enough upon first listen, a look at the score will reveal some rather stratified multiple imitations of melodies in different manners (inverted, retrograde, diminution, inverted retrograde dimunition, etc). I can also foresee most having problems with the melismatic countersubjects.


----------

